# Lionel Type R Transformer opened up



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been using this transformer for a while now, but one of the lights never works. Tonight, I decided to pull it apart and see if I could identify the problem. In the end I couldn't figure it out, but I took pictures of the process. 

Here they are so you can see what one of these looks like. I could have gone a little further, but since everything looked OK and it's functioning well I decided to not go crazy. Maybe at a later date I'll be completely bored and decide to totally tear it down and find out why power isn't being carried to that light socket. (All the solder joints looked good, continuity tested as OK)



















The knobs just pry off easily . . .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you're talking about the red light, it should only light if you have an overload.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That would explain it! The bulbs were reversed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hang a screwdriver across the output and see if the other one lights.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Yup, everything is working as it should. 

And since Jeff at Train Tender has the lenses for the transformer, I'm going to tear it back down and clean it up. It's time to pick up a rattle can of Gloss Black and some Gloss Clear. And I'll add a new cord while I'm at it. 

And I'll be bringing life to a 1033 while I'm at it. Might as well restore all of my transformers while doing grass and scenery on the layout.


----------

